# Alita: Battle Angel - Zweiter deutscher Trailer zum Action-Abenteuer



## ChrisGa (1. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alita: Battle Angel - Zweiter deutscher Trailer zum Action-Abenteuer* gefragt.



					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Alita: Battle Angel - Zweiter deutscher Trailer zum Action-Abenteuer


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. August 2018)

Warum diese Glubschaugen?  Sonst sieht der Film ja durchaus interessant aus, aber diese Froschaugen machen die Ernsthaftigkeit des Filmes doch völlig zunichte.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (1. August 2018)

Da freue ich mich drauf. Die Augen als Stilmittel und Hommage an den Manga gehen IMHO völlig in Ordnung. Darüber hinaus ist Alita ja ein Cyborg, deren Körper entsprechend kreativ ausehen darf.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. August 2018)

Nuja, als "Stilmittel" müssten dann alle weiblichen Chars so rumlaufen ... insofern finde ich es deplatziert !

Mittlerweile finde ich es aber nicht mehr so aufdringlich unangenehm das ich dem Film eine Chanche gebe.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. August 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Da freue ich mich drauf. Die Augen als Stilmittel und Hommage an den Manga gehen IMHO völlig in Ordnung. Darüber hinaus ist Alita ja ein Cyborg, deren Körper entsprechend kreativ ausehen darf.


Eine Hommage geht auch anders. Und als Stilmittel wirkt es einfach in meinen Augen deplatziert.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (1. August 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Eine Hommage geht auch anders. Und als Stilmittel wirkt es einfach in meinen Augen deplatziert.


Wirken die Augen von Batou in "Ghost in the Shell" dann auch deplaziert?


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Eine Hommage geht auch anders. Und als Stilmittel wirkt es einfach in meinen Augen deplatziert.



ich würde nicht mal sagen dass es die ernsthaftigkeit killt, aber reist einen halt eher raus weil es so eine Anomalie ist
Im Anime oder einem Manga wo das so jede Figur hat mit bestimmten Charakterzügen, okay, ist normal, kennt man so, 
Aber selbst mit dem Hintergrundwissen dass das eine Mangaverfilmung und ein Roboter ist, wirken die mind 25% zu groß


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. August 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Wirken die Augen von Batou in "Ghost in the Shell" dann auch deplaziert?


Die Sache ist, dass bei Alita die Augen einfach viel zu dominant in ihrer Darstellung sind und schlichtweg nicht in das Gesamtbild des Films passen. Bei Batou war das nicht der Fall. Das war durchaus auffällig und seine künstlichen Augen wirkten befremdlich, aber da war dieser Effekt mit Sicherheit auch gewollt. Die Augen waren ein Fremdkörper an ihm, auch für ihn selbst, und wurden entsprechend dargestellt. Seine Augen haben auch einen nachvollziehbaren Hintergrund. Hier passte einfach die Umsetzung aus der Animevorlage. Was die Macher von Alita mit diesen deplatzierten Anime-Art Style bezwecken wollten, wird mir wohl ein Rätsel bleiben. Oder wie sie das im Film erklären wollen. 

CGI muss sich einfach ins Gesamtbild einfügen, nicht nur technisch, sondern auch stilistisch. Infinity War beispielsweise ist ein wahrer CGI-Porno, aber alles wirkte wie aus einem Guss. Das ist bei Alita und deren Darstellung nunmal nicht der Fall.


----------



## Asuramaru (1. August 2018)

Also ich glaub das ist erstmal nur so weil es neu ist das die Augen so groß sind.Wenn man den Film ein paar mal gesehen hat dann speichert man es einfach als Normal ab.Da erinne ich mich als ich das erstemal einen Film auf Blu ray gesehen habe und das war 96 Hours.Für mich wirkte das bild vom Film die ganze Zeit über wie eine Dokumentation.

Und als ich das erste mal Batman begins und the Dark Knight gesehen habe empfand ich die Maske von Batman auch sehr befremdlich aber jetzt habe ich die Filme schon 100 mal gesehen und es wirklich vollkommen normal für mich.


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Also ich glaub das ist erstmal nur so weil es neu ist das die Augen so groß sind.Wenn man den Film ein paar mal gesehen hat dann speichert man es einfach als Normal ab



Ja, wenn man den erstmal überhaupt einmal schaut ist eher das Problem


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. August 2018)

Interessanter Trailer; der Film ist bisher noch komplett an mir vorbeigegangen. 
Die Augen allerdings...weiß nicht, ob ich mich damit anfreunden kann. Schön, dass sie eine Hommage an die Vorlage einbauen. Aber Hommage hin oder her, wenn es optisch irritiert, ist es nicht gut. Alita überzeugt mich nicht wirklich, jeder Shot in dem man nur sie sieht, wirkt wie aus einem komplett animierten Film und dann irritiert es sie mit echten Schauspielern zu sehen. Wirkt irgendwie deplatziert. Möglich, dass man sich im Film selbst dann dran gewöhnt, aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass der Film mit dieser Ausgangslage viel Erfolg haben wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. August 2018)

Ja, es sieht ungewöhnlich aus. Aber ich finde es gerade gut, dass sie das machen, ist mal was anderes. Und ich mochte den Anime damals (ewig nicht gesehen) und da gehörten diese abnormen Augen eben dazu. Sie ist ja nunmal ein Kampfroboter und keine normale Person.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. August 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ich mochte den Anime damals (ewig nicht gesehen) und da gehörten diese abnormen Augen eben dazu. Sie ist ja nunmal ein Kampfroboter und keine normale Person.


Ich mochte ihn auch, kann mich aber nicht im Ansatz erinnern das sie da besonders große Augen hatte.
Wohlgemerkt in Relation  zu den anderen Charakteren gesehen !


----------



## Spiritogre (2. August 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich mochte ihn auch, kann mich aber nicht im Ansatz erinnern das sie da besonders große Augen hatte.
> Wohlgemerkt in Relation  zu den anderen Charakteren gesehen !



Doch doch, schau mal in der Google Bildersuche, ihr Freund oder der Mentor haben viel kleinere Augen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (2. August 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> . Infinity War beispielsweise ist ein wahrer CGI-Porno, aber alles wirkte wie aus einem Guss.


Was soll nur dieses unförmige, riesige Kinn von Thanos? Das wirkt irgendwie überproportioniert!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. August 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Doch doch, schau mal in der Google Bildersuche, ihr Freund oder der Mentor haben viel kleinere Augen.


Das Frauenaugen in Anime Zeichenstilen generell größer überzeichnet werden, ebenso wie muskulöse Männer zu Riesen "mutieren" solltest Du aber doch wissen ?

Ich schieb das jetzt mal auf die Temperaturen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. August 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Was soll nur dieses unförmige, riesige Kinn von Thanos? Das wirkt irgendwie überproportioniert!


Ernsthaft jetzt?  Ich denke, du weißt ziemlich genau, was ich damit meinte. 

Thanos wirkt, im Gegensatz zu Alitas Glubschern, in keiner Szene irgendwie geplatziert. Seine ganze Gestalt ist ja immens, nicht nur sein Kinn (welches übrigens im Film auch aufs Korn genommen wird  ), während Alita an sich  glaubwürdige Proportionen aufweist und eben nur ihre Augen dermaßen groß sind. Das ist ein Detail, dass einfach unpassend wirkt.


----------

